# Please help to identify revolver cylinder



## entropyrules (Jun 26, 2020)

I found this at my dad's house after he died. I think it was a .44 Colt but I'm not 100%. The numbers on it read "3 7 0 3."


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's marked ".44-40," so that's its chambering. The cartridge is also called ".44WCF" in other uses.

It appears to be from a Colt's Single Action Army revolver, but it could also be from a replica by another (maybe Italian) maker.
Because of the arbor's interior diameter, it is probably not from a Remington revolver, or replica.

More than that, I don't know.
.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Often numbers stamped or engraved on a cylinder will match the last 4 digits of the firearm's frame serial number, so perhaps your father once owned a revolver in another similar caliber, and either it came with a second cylinder, or he bought the second cylinder to add versatility to the handgun.

Another possibility is the cylinder was removed to make the handgun safer for unlocked storage. I've seen people who didn't have a safe or lockbox for safe storage remove a revolver's cylinder and store it separate from the rest of the handgun, so if any children found the handgun, it was not functional.


----------



## entropyrules (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks that makes a lot of sense. He sold his guns before he died so I have no way to check that. I also doubt that he removed the cylinder. I think your guess that it's a second cylinder is probably correct. I bet he sold the weapon and forgot the extra cylinder. Thanks for the thoughtful reply!


----------

